
Simple free tool to view your JSON data and create online report - ATKS
https://www.webdatarocks.com/blog/how-to-prepare-json-data-and-connect-it-to-webdatarocks-demo/
======
ATKS
You can try demo here: [https://www.webdatarocks.com/demos/javascript-pivot-
table-de...](https://www.webdatarocks.com/demos/javascript-pivot-table-demo/)

------
teti
Tried their demo - waiting for the release.

